# New Board After Many Years - Need Help Please



## Fingaluna (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi Folks,
After many years on my old Burton Cruizer 165 (I think I bought it in 1991) , the poor girl delaminated on my last run last year. I got myself a gently used Empire Grown 165 board and some new Bindings.

First day out (two weeks ago), I went down a very gentle hill (not a bunny). Damn, I couldn't get the board to backturn. I was really fighting it hard. Finally I booked it hard and broke my wrist... Oh well. Wrist guards on order now... Hahaha.

I have used rental boards in the past, and done just fine, so I'm thinking I must have done something wrong with the setup of my board.

Now, I was never Good. Never did tricks, just enjoyed easy runs on my old Burton. I wasn't awful though.

Can anyone give me some advice as to what to look at on my new setup? Maybe I set it up wrong...

I am using my same boots; they're a few years old, I learned to board in Sorels... Hahaha

I set up the bindings centred on the board with about 12° on the left foot and -12° on the right. Altitude bindings. WAY better than the terrible bindings I had on my old Cruizer... The bindings on my Cruizer were setup at a pretty steep angle on the front (left) and 0° for the back (right) foot. I had no issue turning on my Cruizer. The Cruizer had a very significant setback, but I setup the Empire Grown without any setback.

Edge seems pretty decent on the Empire Grown. Toeside turns were no issue.
Base is in good shape.

Any advice for me on what to look at?

Might just go for a lesson once my arm heals...

Maybe I should just find another old Cruizer...

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

All I have to say is that this is a legendary first post.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm at a loss here. This is like someone trying to replace a Gibson hummingbird with a keytar.


----------



## Fingaluna (Jan 3, 2020)

drblast- Do you mean to say that the Empire Grown is junk? It's a handmade board, I had thought it was OK...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Fingaluna said:


> drblast- Do you mean to say that the Empire Grown is junk? It's a handmade board, I had thought it was OK...


Hand made or custom doesn't necessarily mean something is good fwiw.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Fingaluna said:


> drblast- Do you mean to say that the Empire Grown is junk? It's a handmade board, I had thought it was OK...


Not at all, just that going from a 30 year old snow surfer style board to a modern snowboard is like a totally different sport. It's going to take some relearning.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

That cruiser, id like to take it out on a date and treat it right. Then I’d like to meet it’s parents. Maybe after a year we’d start alternating holidays. One day I’d even propose.

...it’s a very nice looking board lol


----------

